# need chrome plating in New Mexico



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

i need chrome plating done in NM or in driving distance. i need all bumbers an mouldings done for a 1951 chevy 2dr hardtop.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i think duezpaid lives there you can pm him maybe or he might reply if he sees this just be patient


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I think you have to go to El Paso.

My homie was saying that Lance from Show Quality Customs can get it done with a quick turn around, but I dont have a number for him.


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

do you know what shop in el paso


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Electroplating of El Paso


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

That's fucking far man. Is there anywhere in CO that's closer?


----------



## LilCripples (Nov 16, 2006)

Roberts Tires & Wheels in Denver do chrome and gold plating but haven't really heard to many good things. I've seen some of the work they did on my cousins car and to me it looks pretty good. I think Roberts sends the parts out to California to be plated. Check them out www.robertstw.com


----------



## muertoman (Oct 11, 2006)

have you tried duke city bumper in albuquerque? i heard they take kinda long but definately worth it.


----------



## muertoman (Oct 11, 2006)

i'm taking my 55 buick bumper to the place that duezpaid was talking about. i hear they do good work


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muertoman_@Jan 30 2007, 01:26 PM~7129389
> *have you tried duke city bumper in albuquerque? i heard they take kinda long but definately worth it.
> *


There was an "incident" there. They are no longer in business.


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 30 2007, 01:57 PM~7129673
> *There was an "incident" there. They are no longer in business.
> *


t yup that is why i need to find a good place with reasonable prices.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Jan 28 2007, 10:38 PM~7114051
> *i need chrome plating done in NM or in driving distance. i need all bumbers an mouldings done for a 1951 chevy 2dr hardtop.
> *


just send them out of town to get done.


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 31 2007, 02:32 AM~7136095
> *just send them out of town to get done.
> *


thats what i need to do but im looking for a good shop. we had some local shop send them out on the last 51 chevy we did. the chrome has chipped of in couple spots and is starting to rust. i am not sure to who they send the parts to


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt


----------

